# iphone display statt normales lcd



## Pakko5 (3. November 2009)

moin moin,

da ich momentan so bissel auf dem selberbauen tripp bin wollte ich mal was wissen.

und zwar hab ich gesehen das man mit recht wenig geld und ein wenig geschick ruckzuck nen schickes lcd display hat was einem schicke infos über den pc beispielsweise ausspuckt. jedoch war das ein schwarz weißes.

ist es auch möglich ein lcd zu nehmen beispielsweise von einem iphone?! das spuckt ja optisch wesentlich mehr aus. und wenn ja, könnte man die touchscreen funktion nutzen??

vllt kann mir einer was erzählen


----------



## Operator (3. November 2009)

Meinst du das du das Iphone mit USB normal connectest und dann so was wie eine app installen

oder iphon aus einander bauen und alles selbst programmieren und löten

ich glaub beides ist eher unwahrscheinlich^^


----------



## BenF (3. November 2009)

Er meint wahrscheinlich wirklich nur das Display. Nunja, würde mich wundern, wenn es klappt. Ausserdem müsstest du wirklich Ahnung haben und geschickt sein, denn so ein Display auch noch auszubauen ist wirklich nicht sehr leicht. Zu den programmiertechnischen Dingen kann ich nichts sagen, aber wir haben ja genug Erfahrene hier im Forum


----------



## Pakko5 (4. November 2009)

einfach das display bei ebay einzelnt kaufen


----------



## midnight (5. November 2009)

Ja aber das Display allein reicht ja noch lange nicht. Du musst das auch ansteuern können...

so far


----------



## lazy (6. November 2009)

Beim Ansteuern sehe ich auch so einige Schwierigkeiten. Aber ich frage mich gerade WOZU? Die normalen Temps kannst du doch auch mitm SW Disply auslesen, warum braucht man da Farbe?


----------



## we3dm4n (7. November 2009)

Pakko5 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> da ich momentan so bissel auf dem selberbauen tripp bin wollte ich mal was wissen.
> 
> ...




LCD und Touchscreen sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Der LCD macht das Bild und durch ein darüberliegenden Touchscreen kannst du die angezeigten Elemente anwählen.

Muss aber doch nicht umbedingt vom Iphone sein, kannst ja auch resitive Touchscreens nehmen von billigeren Handys:
*ipmart.com*

Bsp.
_LCD:_
http://www.ipmart.com/main/product/Compatible,LCD,for,NK,N95,8G,Phone,125254.php?prod=125254

_Touchpad:_
http://www.ipmart.com/main/product/Compatible,Touch,Pad,for,iPhone,3G,125064.php?prod=125064


LCD und Touchpad sollten natürlich die gleichen Maßen haben (iPhone zb. 3,5").


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Schau mal bei Reichelt oder Pollin rein und schau dir die Displays mit Touchscreen Funktion an, bevor du bestellst, solltest du dir aber Gedanken über die Ansteuerung machen. Ein einfaches HD44780 oder SED1530 kann man kinderleicht über den LPT Port ansteuern, für USB braucht man dann schon einen Mikrocontroller und der will programmiert werden. Kannst du Assembler oder C für den ATmega8/Attiny2313 aufwärts oder für nen Pic? Flashen kann man das zwar rel. einfach, aber auch da muss man schon Erfahrung haben, ohne die es nicht geht. Fuses sind da eine Falle für Anfänger, setzt man da mal welche falsch, kann man als Anfänger eigentlich gleich den Mikrocontroller wegwerfen, denn um diese wieder passend zu programmieren benötigt man ein HV Programmiergerät.


----------

